

The coolest stealth mode startup ever? - sharpshoot
http://snaptalent.com/ads/88/

======
sharpshoot
The benefits are ridiculous...

\- major ownership delivering the product to market \- generous equity package
\- competitive salary \- 30" Monitor \- top-of-the-line macbook pro \- catered
meals twice a day \- gym membership to work off the tasty food \- private
office \- free caltrain pass \- covered cell phone plan \- substantial
technical book budget

